# Sous vide ribeyes for surf and turf



## jcam222 (Feb 6, 2022)

Picked up some cheap ribeye at the local Savealot. It’s likely select grade. Last time I grilled them they were pretty tough. Decided to sous vide them today. Vacuum packed them with kosher salt, coarse pepper , minced garlic and rosemary. Sous vide for about 2 1/2 hours @ 130F. While the steaks were taking a batch I whipped up some asparagus, air fried some bay scallops seasoned with Old Bay and lastly a batch of blender Hollandaise. It’s amazing how easy Hollandaise and Bernaise are in a blender. Reverse seared the steaks in a cast iron pan with avocado oil and butter. Served the steak topped with some homemade ramp butter along with scallops and hollandaise.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 6, 2022)

Wow, that looks delicious!  Nice cook!


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 6, 2022)

Thats a good looking plate Jeff ! How did they compare to the last time you cooked them? More tender?. Ive done a few lower grade ribeyes in the SV and it seemed to make a pretty noticeable difference..


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 6, 2022)

Sowsage said:


> Thats a good looking plate Jeff ! How did they compare to the last time you cooked them? More tender?. Ive done a few lower grade ribeyes in the SV and it seemed to make a pretty noticeable difference..


Definitely more tender. Next time I’m going to do 4 hours.


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 6, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Definitely more tender. Next time I’m going to do 4 hours.


I have a local store that sells low grade stuff but extremely cheap.. Ive been buying some.. Sometimes just to grind for burger because its cheaper than buying ground meat... Usually stips and ribeyes . I started to SV them.. Started at 2hr mark.. Made a big difference.. Last ones I did for 3..came out a little better. I'm going to keep inching it up until I hit that "mushy" mark....then back it off a bit... Let me know how the 4 hr mark works out for you!


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 6, 2022)

Oh man, that is a beautiful steak topped with those amazing scallops! It looks perfectly decadent! 

 I’ve done the dry packets of Hollandaise in a sauce pan adding butter and milk, but I’m not familiar with butter hollandaise? What is that?


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 6, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Oh man, that is a beautiful steak topped with those amazing scallops! It looks perfectly decadent!
> 
> I’ve done the dry packets of Hollandaise in a sauce pan adding butter and milk, but I’m not familiar with butter hollandaise? What is that?


Easiest method on earth to make rich homemade hollandaise is in a blender. 3 large egg yolks , 1T lemon juice and 1/4 t salt, blend on medium high for 30 seconds. Don’t short the time, blending gives it some air, you will see the color change. Slowly drizzle in 10 T melted butter with blender on medium low. Taste and add lemon / salt to taste if needed. Decadent, delicious and doesn’t break. You can do blender Bernaise too.


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 6, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Easiest method on earth to make rich homemade hollandaise is in a blender. 3 large egg yolks , 1T lemon juice and 1/4 t salt, blend on medium high for 30 seconds. Don’t short the time, blending gives it some air, you will see the color change. Slowly drizzle in 10 T melted butter with blender on medium low. Taste and add lemon / salt to taste if needed. Decadent, delicious and doesn’t break. You can do blender Bernaise too.


Wow, very cool! I’ll book mark snd try next weekend! We’ve always done those little Knorr instant packets. Not bad, but it’ll be nice to try something fresh! Thank you!


----------



## Sven Svensson (Feb 6, 2022)

Those look like beauties. The addition of the scallops and the Hollandaise would put me into a food coma. Nice work!


----------



## olecrosseyes (Feb 6, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Picked up some cheap ribeye at the local Savealot. It’s likely select grade. Last time I grilled them they were pretty tough. Decided to sous vide them today. Vacuum packed them with kosher salt, coarse pepper , minced garlic and rosemary. Sous vide for about 2 1/2 hours @ 130F. While the steaks were taking a batch I whipped up some asparagus, air fried some bay scallops seasoned with Old Bay and lastly a batch of blender Hollandaise. It’s amazing how easy Hollandaise and Bernaise are in a blender. Reverse seared the steaks in a cast iron pan with avocado oil and butter. Served the steak topped with some homemade ramp butter along with scallops and hollandaise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 jcam222
, next time you pick up a select whole packer rib-eye, leave it in the packers bag untouched and put it in a spare fridge and let it set for at least 45 to over 60 days. Then cut it up and vacuum it as you like. "Aka wet aged", it really helps a cheaper cut. I've been doing it for several years now.

Bear in mind I'm not talking about the whole muscle meat that has been once opened and repackaged, Keep it in the original packers cryovaced  package! Once pierce or opened, different game.


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 6, 2022)

olecrosseyes said:


> jcam222
> , next time you pick up a select whole packer rib-eye, leave it in the packers bag untouched and put it in a spare fridge and let it set for at least 45 to over 60 days. Then cut it up and vacuum it as you like. "Aka wet aged", it really helps a cheaper cut. I've been doing it for several years now.
> 
> Bear in mind I'm not talking about the whole muscle meat that has been once opened and repackaged, Keep it in the original packers cryovaced  package! Once pierce or opened, different game.


These were cut. Next time they rin the special I may ask them to price me on the cryopack.


----------



## olecrosseyes (Feb 6, 2022)

If you got the room and the time, you can make your money stretch. On these lesser priced beef tho, I still cook them low and slow 225 and a reverse sear. Keep a temp probe in them!! That is a must, I bring them to 115 / 120 IT and flame them to no more than 130 MAX. Of course it is our preference.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 7, 2022)

Those are so good looking Ribeyes Jeff.  I been trying to keep my Rosemary plant alive through the winter.  I just put it back outside yesterday.


----------



## xray (Feb 7, 2022)

Those are some great looking ribeyes Jeff and a great surf and turf meal! I’m gonna need about a pound more of scallops if I come over for dinner.


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 7, 2022)

Man those look great Jeff ! Need a scratch and sniff section . Gotta try that Hollandaise for sure !

Keith


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 7, 2022)

Jeff
The process, the meal , the look 

Fantastic, nothing else to say buy wow

David


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 7, 2022)

Those steaks look awesome .


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 7, 2022)

Another breathtaking meal Jeff. That looks like it belongs on the cover of a high-end magazine. Like Joe though, as much as I love a good steak, I'd need another pound or so of the scallops    Very mice job my friend.

Robert


----------



## Smoking Allowed (Feb 7, 2022)

Man that sure does look good


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 7, 2022)

Once again Jeff, you just flat hit it out of the park! RAY


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 7, 2022)

Looks delicious Jeff. Not gonna lie. Looked at the pics before I read anything and instantly wondered why the hell you'd put tater tots on top of a steak lol


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 7, 2022)

Looks Outstanding, Jeff!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 7, 2022)

Looks great Jeff. As you know I have been playing around with my SV a little more. Produces some great stuff with inexpensive cuts of beef. And the scallops I would have never thought to air fry. Nice cook buddy.


----------



## sandyut (Feb 7, 2022)

Man that looks delish!!!


----------

